# Do any of you Live in Spain?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Not in a motorhome but in owned/Rented home?.

I would like to gain some information / advice by PM if you would like to help us with some information on how you and why you left the UK etc.

Lots of Questions....

TM


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have sent you a pm.

Keith


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

PM sent Kev.

Oooopppss, silly me I live in France. 

Ray.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Don't live in Spain, but we are hoping to live in Portugal soon - unfortunately, "Amanha" in Portugal means the same as "Manana" in Spain - tomorrow, next week, next year...

So we are still waiting for the reports from a builder, an electrician etc.

We were put off Spain by the whole "land grab" stuff in Valencia province, and the fact that much of Spain seems to have been covered in concrete!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

You must be enjoying yourself in Javea Trev if you are thinking in buying?

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*buying*

Hello and thank you to everyone for your replies.

Been having Internet connection problems and have been unable to reply. Off to work now and hopefully, get a connection when I get home.

Trev.


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi we dont live in Spain but have owned in Spain since 2004 and visit about 9 times a year. If we can answer any of your questions we would be happy to help.

Regards Tim


----------

